# Opinions on Scurcola Marsicana (AQ) as a retirement target



## spicerd (Jun 14, 2011)

Ciao - 

I have been looking at properties in Abruzzo for a few months and one that just sticks with me is an apartment in the medieval section of Scurcola Marsicana, up near the castle. It is a first floor two bedroom apartment with a wonderful medieval spiral staircase leading down to three amazing cellars and out to a large garden... The view out over the lower areas of Scurcola Marsicana are breathtaking!

I spent a little time there, but didn't have much chance to eat in area restaurants, hang out in the bars, etc., so don't really have any sense of how receptive the community might be to an American moving in...

Any thoughts and opinions - positive or negative - would be very welcome!

Grazie,

Donald


----------



## sheilamarsco (Jul 2, 2010)

hi there, i'm sure you won't have any problems making friends with local people i live in abruzzo and find the people very welcoming (although i'm not american) but i have several friends who are american and have moved here to live permanently and they are delighted with the welcome they have received. do remember the earthquake potential for areas around aquila and perhaps have a look at the north of abruzzo around the teramo/pescara areas. best wishes.


----------



## italy (Aug 21, 2009)

my one thought is that i use the avezzano road quite a lot throughout the year and this has got to be one of the coldest areas in italy.. considering fuel costs here be prepared for either a frozen house or high bills..


----------



## spicerd (Jun 14, 2011)

*Grazie Mille!*

Thanks very much for the information... love it though I do; between the threat of earthquakes and freezing (which my wife would be okay with - me? not so much!), I am thinking I need to keep shopping... 

Are either (both?) of these conditions improved by moving closer to the Sulmona area, or do I need to look into moving to the north or south to really gain improvement on this?


Thanks again!

Donald


----------



## italy (Aug 21, 2009)

if you move north or south you are following the earthquake lines.. it runs north south.. so you need to head east or west.. i like lazio and it has some nice corners...but i also like abruzzo ..even more.. if you can force yourself across the Apennines that is to the east .. my preference is Teramo as its where i live.. but you will have to choose.. it is the only province in the region of Abruzzo with no class 1 sesimic risk.. 

re winter temperatures the fact is that L'Aquila is one of the coldest provinces in Italy but if again you cross the mountains towards the coast that all changes with very few days that even reach zero in the winter...

the benefits are that its also less humid and hot in the summer because of sea air meeting mountain air creating a sort of natural air conditioning.. so ideal places are about 5 km to 25 km inland from the coast ... 

what you will find is that prices are slightly higher than L'Aquila.. but there are obvious reasons... 

benefits are that you can drive to rome form teramo in 90 mins.. or be up in bologna in three hours.. fast trains along the coast mean travel is easy and the local pescara airport also has good connections to europe.. even a weekly flight to the US .. 

to me.. i can visit anywhere for the day .. even have a holiday home in castel di sangro .. but i would not live there.. to put it in money terms to keep a house warm here for the winter in the mountain foothill areas you are looking at gas bills of around 1000 euro a month...


----------



## spicerd (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you Italy and Sheilamarsco - 

You both mention Teramo, so I am going to start looking around that area... any tips on real estate agencies to look up?

Also, what is the rental market like in Teramo? I would be hoping for short-term rental, as there seem to be fewer problems than with long-term rental...

Again - thank you very much for your help so far!

Donald


----------



## sheilamarsco (Jul 2, 2010)

*rental near teramo*

i think the other poster will be able to give you the best advice about securing a rental property all i can say is that it is a good idea to rent and then have a good look around to see what sort of area you would like to live in. also renting is relatively easy in the off season so if you were to rent for a few months in the winter then you should find something without too much trouble. if you would like anymore information you can pm me best wishes, sheila 


spicerd said:


> Thank you Italy and Sheilamarsco -
> 
> You both mention Teramo, so I am going to start looking around that area... any tips on real estate agencies to look up?
> 
> ...


----------



## spicerd (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks Sheilamarsco - 

I was actually asking about the ability to rent out something that I might purchase there, whenever I am not in Italy... but, I think your answer gives me an idea of what to expect... short term rentals would likely be during summer or similar months only - yes?

Thanks again - 

Donald


----------



## italy (Aug 21, 2009)

you are right about rentals being complicated .... there are new laws regarding them and new fiscal rules which make the avoidance of declaring income via rentals more complicated .. well in fact not declaring income is illegal .. but in the past it seemed to be generally accepted that you could get away with it... the differnce now is that with the new federal fiscal regime here taxation is controlled locally.. you still pay via the agenzia entrata ..the tax collecting body for italy but each declaration is controlled at the local comune level as before it was possible to declare income with basically no worries about an audit of what you were declaring now local comunes will have a good sense of what you are up to and if they know something is going on that should be in a tax declaration it will be flagged for investigation via the agenzia entrata... you seem to be aware of these implications and are approaching in all in a sensible way by asking questions and to my mind its now essential that anyone planning to do what you are thinking of to take on board an Italian commercialista .. even one of a book keeper level whose charges can be very reasonable in order to comply with all the latest legislation's

in fact by approaching life here in that way you will most probably find that what tax you are charged on top of the notiopanl tax everyone with a property here in italy has to declare amounts to very little but will keep you clear of investigation..

the problem that many do not understand clearly is that should you be flagged they will assume your income and tax you on that.. often comparing you unfairly against a more commercially run business and should this happen there is an appeal process which you can take using an accountant but they will often only reduce the fine by a token amount and will refuse even if they know they are wrong to remove the assessment / fine...

should you not accept their assessment or try and fight with them the fine is increased and automatically indebted against your property until it is paid ...

so you then have a property with a debt attached and this is hard to remove from records even when extinguished ..even worse to my mind is that the debt is generally given over to collection companies who if its not paid in full attach very high interest rates.. good examples of this are in Rome where citizens who have not paid parking fines within a few years have accumulated debt which has meant that their property has been sold to cover the debt and simple fines of hundreds of euro have turned into massive debts which people have lost homes over..

so doing things right in a tax starved country where local comunes have an interest in what tax you are paying or income you have is to my mind essential now and should be approached with eyes wide open and professionalism


----------



## christinedelrosso (Aug 4, 2011)

Donald, 

I am not sure where you are in your move but if I can help please let me know.

I am American/Italian with dual citizenship, originally form California. My grand parent were from Pescina, which is why I live in Abruzzo. If you can rent for awhile and travel around to find the right town for you. I live in Tocco Da Casauria.

Do not worry about the earthquakes or the winter., you can not control either. Embrace them and your new life, the local cultural and be respectful. Abruzzi people are humble good hearted folks. 

Legally there are difference if you are American or part of the Eu like England. I came here alone and found out the hard way with a little help from my Australian cousin here. 

Anyways of there is anything I can do to help please do not hesitate to ask.
Sincerely, Christine 



spicerd said:


> Ciao -
> 
> I have been looking at properties in Abruzzo for a few months and one that just sticks with me is an apartment in the medieval section of Scurcola Marsicana, up near the castle. It is a first floor two bedroom apartment with a wonderful medieval spiral staircase leading down to three amazing cellars and out to a large garden... The view out over the lower areas of Scurcola Marsicana are breathtaking!
> 
> ...


----------



## motiveART (Apr 1, 2013)

Haha! Hey Christine! I forgot how I had established my original account on here, so simply made a new one and upon my search for Tocco stuff I came across a reply from you to my old account that I never realized! So, as you know - even without your appreciated helpful suggestion, Tocco Da Casauria turned out to be the village of my dreams and I have gotten my little house and have made significant strides in getting it all set up for life! I return next week (Thursday - 11th) to continue those improvements and get furniture into the place - If you are in town, I will see you soon! Oh - if it doesn't show it here, my new ExpatForum username is motiveART, which is the company my wife and I have... see you soon!


----------

